# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Aantal vlekken op de huid die vervellen.

## snows88

Hoi.
Ik ben een jongen, 19 jaar.

sinds een tijdje +/- 2 maanden heb ik een aantal (3) vlekken op mijn lichaam (+/- 1cm doorsnede)
als ik over deze vlekken wrijf dan vervelt het, maakt niet uit hoelang je blijft wrijven.
ben er nog niet mee naar de huisarts etc. geweest maar denk er toch wel af en toe aan.
zal vast niks ergs zijn maar ben toch benieuwd wat het is.

weet iemand hier meer vanaf, of denkt te weten wat het is?
zou het graag in de comments lezen.
bijvoorbaad bedankt. Groetjes.

----------

